# They have no FEAR!!! Found puppies update and pictures



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You know...who ever gets these puppies are pretty lucky. You're doing exactly what should be happening at this age, exposing them to many different stimuli. They're really cute, I don't think you'll have any trouble placing them.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I hope I find good homes. They will be exposed to more water, gun shot and I hope some other people. After they have their shots we will make a trip tot he one pet store where I will be advertising them. 

They have seen the chickens and geese, the goats and the rabbits, other dogs and cats.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Those pups could not find a better place to be than at your place! You are not only exposing them to new things each day, but putting their little minds to work in the agility props. I am sure it is pushing their little brains to work hard. Such wonderful socialization and think these pups will be great dogs for some lucky families.

You should do this for a living as I bet there are many other litters abandoned and needing this specialized care. You are the greatest and am sure that Jige's calm presence is helping the pups realize that this is fun and not scary. Great team you and your family is.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you, I have done rescue work for over 30yrs but this is only the 3rd litter I have had. I do love working with dogs. Every dog that finds it way to my place learns to walk properly on a leash, sit, stay, down and to play fetch. It is a lot of work and I only once have I asked a fee for the dogs usually I have money and I spay neuter and find a good home. Now that I am unemployed for the first time since I was 12yrs old I dont have ht emoney to do that. There will be a fee if the pups are going with someone I dont know but if I find homes with people I know or with someone that the 3 dog clubs that are helping me know then I wont be charging anything.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

They are so cute!!!... are you planning on keeping one


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes I am keeping the only male. His name is Secret and I spent money on collar last night...haha. I had collars here but gosh this one is cute. I will post a picture later of him wearing his collar for the first time.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww! This is such a wonderful story/news. SO happy for you and thank you again for being an awesome human being!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

That is so wonderful! They are the cutest little pups...I love the last picture with the paw coming up like the dog is raising his hand! So CUTE!

You are amazing for taking these pups in and doing all that you are doing for them...they will be great dogs down the line thanks to you! Great job and congrats on your new addition!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

With everything you are doing for these pups, they should be easy to place. They are very fortunate to have landed with you. Thank You!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Those pups are so lucky, and so are their future families! I'm so glad you found them and not someone else.

How big do you think they are going to get? Can you tell maybe by paw size, or current growth rate?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Cute pups. It's really kind of you how you took them in, they are so lucky! Looks like you're doing a brilliant job raising them


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont know how big they will be I am not sure on their age but I thin they are about 5-6wks they are about 4#. I guess maybe they will be right around 50-60# I dont know just guessing. Maybe the vet will have a better idea when we get there the end of the week or begining of next week. I am waiting for him to get back from FL. He said the end of April but didnt have a set date.(he is trying to retire and I am working hard on getting him to stay in practice...haha).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are adorable! They are so lucky they found you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General*

General

Thank God these puppies found you!! They are very lucky and adorable!
You are a Saint!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I was in a similar situation years ago and I contacted the local low cost spay/neuter program in my area. They sent me 9 spay/neuter certificates. I then advertised the pups for free but said that the new owners would have to pay for their first shots and for the spay/neuter certificate. 
I received one phone call from a woman calling about "them thar free puppies" When I mentioned the cost of the certificate and the shots she said, "I can't afford that". So I asked her how she would be able to pay for food and vet visits and she promptly hung up on me.
All 9 pups went to great homes with people who were happy to have them and could afford them. 
I mention this because I believe that if you give away a pup for free that people are under the mistaken impression that they are free. As we all know, nothing could be further from the truth. 
I don't know if you have thought about this yet, but it is something to consider. 

BTW, I love all of the photos, they are adorable, and thank you for doing this for them. I hope they know what lucky pups they are.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

We really dont have low cost spay/neuter clininc in my area. If you live on the rez once a year the vet students come up and perform spay/neuters for free and give vaccination but it is a first come first service kind of thing. They just had one in Leech Lake 91 spay/neuters done. 

If I know that the pup is going to a home that takes care of their dogs I will not charge becuase I know the dog will be taken care of. If a person off the street that I dont know doesnt want to pay for a pup becuase they dont have the money then I would have to turn them down because we all know a free pup isnt free there is food, training, vet care oh my goodness the amount of money I spend on my dogs is crazy but that is what I love.


----------

